# Driving Force GT oder Momo?



## Tuneup (14. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mir wieder ein Lenkrad ranschaffen. Die beiden sind zur Zeit meine Favoriten, ich hatte schon das Driving Force Pro welches ja der Vorgänger vom GT war?! Damit kam ich eigentlich ganz gut klar, daher hab ich hier den Nachfolger auch mal mit in die Auwahl genommen.

Also ich möchte wissen ob von euch jemand Erfahrung hat mit einem dieser Lenkrad und ob er mir vielleicht ein bisschen was sagen kann, bzw. welches der beiden ihr mir empfehlen würdet...

Gruß,
Tuneup


----------



## neo9903 (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Momo und bin auf das Driving Force GT gewechselt (unter Anderem wegen PS3). Ich würde auf jeden Fall das GT nehmen viel mehr Einschlag( kann man im Treiber begrenzen), größer, leiser, mehr Tasten, Steuerkreuz. Das einzige was beim Momo besser ist sind die Schaltwippen. 

Neo


----------



## Kaktus (14. April 2011)

Leg ein bisschen was drauf und hol dir das Fanatec 911Porsche Wheel. Da hast du gleich eine H-Schaltung dabei und Logitech wie auch Momo können insgesamt einpacken. Nachdem Logitech mitbekommen hatte das ich das Fanatec gegen das Logitech testen wollte, haben sie abgesagt


----------



## Tuneup (14. April 2011)

Das Fanatec ist mir dann doch zu teuer


----------



## Kaktus (14. April 2011)

Glaub mir, wenn du das hast, wirst du kein anders mehr wollen. Da ist das hier genannte Logitech oder Momo wie ein Trabi gegen einen Porsche.


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2011)

Ich hatte bzw. habe das Logitech Momo und bin nun auf das G27 gewechselt. Das ist natürlich kein Vergleich 

Das Momo ist schon gut, jenachdem welche Rennspiele du spielst.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Leg ein bisschen was drauf und hol dir das Fanatec 911Porsche Wheel. Da hast du gleich eine H-Schaltung dabei und Logitech wie auch Momo können insgesamt einpacken. Nachdem Logitech mitbekommen hatte das ich das Fanatec gegen das Logitech testen wollte, haben sie abgesagt


 

Die kann man auch nicht vergleichen.  Fanatec ist einfach eine andere Welt als die Logitech Wheels.


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

Sicher kann man das nicht recht, aber wenn ich für das Logitech Driving Force GT schon knapp 110€ zahlen kann/will, sollte sich gut überlegen 40€ drauf zu legen und dann ewig und immer seine Freude zu haben.


----------



## gh0st76 (16. April 2011)

Das stimmt auch wieder. Allerdings muss man dann noch extra Pedale kaufen. Aber die Clubsport Teile sind einfach mit nichts zu vergleichen.


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

Nein muss man nicht. Es sind nur nicht die Clubsport Pedale dabei. Die mitgelieferten kann man nur nicht verstellen und sind aus Hartplastik, das ist alles.  Ich hab das Ding ja hier.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

Also bei meiner Bestellung vom GT3 war nur das Wheel dabei. Musste die Pedale extra bestellen. Die normalen Posche Pedale kosten 50 Euro. Genau wie die Shifter. Die kosten auch extra.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nicht das GT3 sondern nur das 911 Carerra. Und hier sind die normalen Pedale dabei.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

Ok. Da sind die dabei. Ist ja auch das kleinste von denen. Bei dem 911 GT3 ist nur das Wheel dabei. Da muss man alles Extra kaufen. Aber dafür lohnt sich das Teil. Das FFB ist geil. Sogar das Motorvibrationen simuliert werden. Ich weiß nicht ob das G27 das kann. Das G25 konnte das zumindest nicht. Aber die Logitech Wheels sind ja eher die Mainstream Dinger. Fanatec ist ja schon eher was gehobenes.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Fanatec ist in meinen Augen die derzeitige und einzige Elite bei den Wheels. Die haben ja ganze Rennmeisterschaften im Programm bei denen viele Clans fahren. Da kann man Formel 1, DTM und weiß der Geier noch was, real nachspielen. Finde ich toll. Nix für mich, dazu bin ich nicht gut genug, aber das zeigt schon wie sehr Profis auf Fanatec zurück greifen. Das Carerra Wheel ist aber nahezu identisch zum GT3 Wheel. Die Pedale sind auch recht ordentlich, außer das ich lieber ein härteres Gaspedal hätte. Das ist zu weich. 
Andere Hersteller haben sich ja schon aus dem Bereich Wheels zurück gezogen. Logitech hat ja seine Palette auch stark gestutzt. Saitek ist komplett raus, bleibt noch Thrustmaster die bstenfalls in der Mittelklasse spielen. Der Rest ist nur noch Einsteigermarkt. Für ne Runde NFS reichen die ja, aber wer ein bisschen Anspruchsvoller ist..... naja


----------



## Olstyle (17. April 2011)

Ist auch kein Wunder: Die Colin McRaes etc welche man früher "Semiprofessionell" mit Lenkrad gespielt hat sind jetzt sowas von Gamepad optimiert dass man mit dem LR kaum hinterher kommt. Mit Lenkrad fährt man nur noch "Professionell" in rFactor und co wo dann das Lenkrad mehr leisten muss/kann.

Wenn die Spiele für "einfache" Räder fehlen kauft die natürlich auch keiner. Mit meinem Driving Force Pro(Neupreis 55€ ) spiele ich heute kaum noch.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Fanatec ist in meinen Augen die derzeitige und einzige Elite bei den Wheels. Die haben ja ganze Rennmeisterschaften im Programm bei denen viele Clans fahren. Da kann man Formel 1, DTM und weiß der Geier noch was, real nachspielen. Finde ich toll. Nix für mich, dazu bin ich nicht gut genug, aber das zeigt schon wie sehr Profis auf Fanatec zurück greifen. Das Carerra Wheel ist aber nahezu identisch zum GT3 Wheel. Die Pedale sind auch recht ordentlich, außer das ich lieber ein härteres Gaspedal hätte. Das ist zu weich.
> Andere Hersteller haben sich ja schon aus dem Bereich Wheels zurück gezogen. Logitech hat ja seine Palette auch stark gestutzt. Saitek ist komplett raus, bleibt noch Thrustmaster die bstenfalls in der Mittelklasse spielen. Der Rest ist nur noch Einsteigermarkt. Für ne Runde NFS reichen die ja, aber wer ein bisschen Anspruchsvoller ist..... naja


 
Ob das GT3 fast identisch ist mit dem Carerra weiß ich nicht. Unterschiede gibts da bestimmt in der Technik. Ich glaube bei dem GT3 sind 3 Motoren verbaut die über einen Riemenantrieb laufen. Auch der Kranz ist mit Alcantara umnäht was natürlich besser in der Hand liegt als Glattleder wie bei den Logitech Teilen. Aber selbst ein einfaches Spiel wie Shift 2 macht mit dem Teil Spaß.


----------

